# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  where to get set of concrete stairs from?

## wozzzzza

my back door has a 90cm drop to the ground outside, i currently have a set of stairs there made out of concrete but they are cracked and stuffed and need replacing.
anyone know where i can get a new set of stairs from in adelaide??

----------


## woodsie344

wozzzzza, i think you will find that 99.9% of conc stairs are poured on-site (unless you mean conc steps on a steel frame). Any decent chippy could form and pour them for you in a day.
 If you have experience with conc/formwork you could probably d.i.y. but check back here for some numbers as there are regulations you will need to adhere to in regards to riser/going measurements.
If formwork is not something you are familiar with i'd give it a miss and call in a chippy.

----------


## Terrian

What woodsie, but I would just get a concretor rather than a chippy, and easy job but thre will be a lot of weight on the formwork, so it needs to be spot on .

----------


## Planned LScape

Or you could get a chippy to make some timber stairs, and a handrail should you need one

----------


## wozzzzza

hmmmm, wood sounds good.

----------

